# Weird Question



## cplax6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I put this in the Sulcata specific area but figured it could be a good debate too. I am building my own indoor enclosure for my first Sulcata. I am planning on enclosing a 4'x8' area. That's pretty big and there is a lot of room above it. Is it completely crazy to consider enclosing that area too and keeping a blue and gold macaw as well? I appreciate the input! 


-Clearly I will allow the Sulcata to get large enough to not be considered food by the bird
-heat lamp/UV light will still be present(probably a protected basking area)

Thanks!!


----------



## jackmac (Sep 1, 2011)

Why stress out your tortoise and potientally causing harm, let alone this is your first tortoise? 
Jack


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 1, 2011)

I wouldn't keep tortoises under a bird cage, because the tortoises could eat the birds' droppings and contract parasites or bacteria to which they are not adapted.


----------



## cplax6 (Sep 1, 2011)

jackmac said:


> Why stress out your tortoise and potentially causing harm, let alone this is your first tortoise?
> Jack



Ya it will be my first one. I'm not sold on the idea myself yet, I just wanted to know if there was any potential harm that could come from housing different things with my Sulcata, and there's just plain lots of room above the box...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Sep 1, 2011)

I would keep the enclosures seperate.


----------



## October (Sep 1, 2011)

If the two enclosures were completely separate, sure, good use of space. But together? I wouldn't.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 1, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I would keep the enclosures seperate.



Unless there's a glass wall between the two, those bird poopies could go flying right into your sulcata's enclosure. 

Even if he doesn't eat them outright, the microbes from the bird droppings could make their way into your tortoise's food, water, etc. Maybe nothing will come of that, but you run the risk that your sulcata will catch parrot diseases, with which his species probably has no prior experience throughout its evolutionary history. Not that I condone coprophagy in captivity, but your tortoise would probably be safer being next to a pen full of goats than a parrot cage.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not a weird question. Tis a fair question!


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 15, 2011)

At the KC zoo they have an enclosure that has sulcatas and Red macaws in it. Not that it means that it is ok.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, you can't always go by what zoos do. We always say not to mix species and especially animals from other continents. But our zoo keeps different species of animals in the same habitats. For example, they have emus (from Australia) in the the Galapagos tortoise habitat (from about as far from Australia as you can get).


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I say no because won't the parrots start talking all giberish and keep your tort up?


----------



## Baoh (Sep 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Yeah, you can't always go by what zoos do. We always say not to mix species and especially animals from other continents. But our zoo keeps different species of animals in the same habitats. For example, they have emus (from Australia) in the the Galapagos tortoise habitat (from about as far from Australia as you can get).



That may be, but perhaps the zoos are onto something.



Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> I say no because won't the parrots start talking all giberish and keep your tort up?



Other reasons may be valid, but this one would not be a concern unless your birds jack up the bass.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 18, 2011)

I've had a couple of blue and golds. The destructive power in their beak is phenominal. There's no way I'd have one around a tort,even if weren't for the droppings.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 18, 2011)

No, the bacteria in the bird droppings could be deadly for the Sulcata. I have a large shed for my Sulcata and I use the extra room to be able stand up straight as I clean the floor from his waste products. That works alright for me...


----------



## Tiger Cowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

Having just done my graduate work in birds, there's a whole lot of things in bird poo that neither you or the tortoise would want. Seriously birds are pretty dirty.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait, lets not insult birds. All and all. 
1) If you go to the bathroom, clean your hards. Your barcteria is hazardous to birds and reptiles.
2) If your cleaning up after or handling your bird. Clean your hands. The birds bacteria is hazardous to you and reptiles.
3) If your cleaning up after or handling your reptile. Clean your hands. Retile bacteria is hazardous to you and birds.

I simplified it, but you understand. Even a germaphobe can happily and safely own turtles, lizards, snakes, parrots, ducks and chickens. Just don't mix them and clean up between working with them.

No need to insult one species over another. We can all be hazardous.

I spent my first yours out of college, testing food pharnaceuticals and cosmetics for Microbes. Lets just say, I became very concerned and I still don't like "prepared" food. 
I prefer to cook all my own food. I am a lot healthier than anyone I know and never had a weight problem.


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2011)

I was at our county fair this year...while there I walked pass the area where they had 2 HUGE Sullies stuck in a pen where there were three parrot stands occupied by three "normal" bored parrots...every time the parrot split open the peanut shells they would drop them onto the ground where the sullies were mowing them up...wow, what crap I thought...here are these beautiful tortoise being reduced to garbage cans from these bird owners...I was really insulted watching the whole display.....birds belong in their own environment and tortoise in theirs...IMHO


----------



## fbsmith3 (Sep 26, 2011)

You do not know how truly awful that is. Peanuts are bad, they are full of a toxic mold. Even if the field they were grown do not have the mold, the processing plant does. 

Animals should be kept seperately AND fed proper diet! 

Makes me so sad.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Wait, wait, wait, lets not insult birds. All and all.
> 1) If you go to the bathroom, clean your hards. Your barcteria is hazardous to birds and reptiles.
> 2) If your cleaning up after or handling your bird. Clean your hands. The birds bacteria is hazardous to you and reptiles.
> 3) If your cleaning up after or handling your reptile. Clean your hands. Retile bacteria is hazardous to you and birds.
> ...


So let me get this straight, you are saying I should wash my hands.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well you could wash each of the animals feet.


----------

